# Where to buy - 500gm bricks of Mangrove Jacks yeast



## fraser_john (11/10/14)

I am really impressed with this companies series of yeasties and want to start buying bricks of it. Anyone know a retailer that has them? Done a search and cannot locate....


----------



## fraser_john (11/10/14)

Typical, as soon as you post a subsequent search finds a place...

http://www.barwonhomebrewing.com.au/products.cfm/product/mangrove-jacks-craft-series-yeast-workhorse-beer-m10-500g-brick


----------



## wobbly (11/10/14)

Something amiss with the site info in that the yeast description/performance for the Workhorse M10 and the Newcastle Dark Ale M03 are the same

It would appear that the info on the M10 is incorrect

Wobbly


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/10/14)

your not going to pay that much for a brick are you??

The local brewery buys fermentis bricks for <$60 per brick and they use 1 per 1000lt batch.

I have seen online for fermentis bricks @ average $85 retail.....$150 = $3.45 per 23litres batch of beer, its only $4.50 for a retail packet.....

A bloke that I have been advising for his brewing as he just started this year, went to his local brewery and they made him 10x 15lt freshworts and threw in 300g of S04 yeast for the beers.


----------



## DU99 (11/10/14)

packet price $5 @10g a packet =
i reckon that's $3 a packet in bulk


----------

